# Camberley House Sitting



## Sophie Myers (Nov 27, 2018)

Camberley House Sitting provides a reliable and affordable house Sitting and Pet Sitting Service across Surrey, Hampshire and Berkshire. We are very passionate and devoted to our clients and pride ourselves on repeat business. We offer a wide range of services to cater to your personal schedule. 

Taking Christmas bookings, contact us for more details!


----------

